# Easy backpack overnight trip?



## mdgreco191 (Mar 12, 2017)

My 8 year old wants to go backpacking for the first time. So, I am looking for a easy first time overnight trip. Any suggestions?


----------



## Mountain Man 706 (Mar 12, 2017)

Where do you live?

Plenty of places in North Georgia in the National Forest where you can do primitive camping form the side of the road (dirt road). You can day hike in the surrounding area and have any easy spot to camp.


----------



## greg_n_clayton (Mar 12, 2017)

Mountain Man 706 said:


> Where do you live?
> 
> Plenty of places in North Georgia in the National Forest where you can do primitive camping form the side of the road (dirt road). You can day hike in the surrounding area and have any easy spot to camp.



This is very true !! The area you are looking at means a lot !! Too many places close by here to start naming !!


----------



## mdgreco191 (Mar 13, 2017)

I was looking at places in North Georgia. I had looked at the Cohutta wilderness briefly, but most trails were too long for a first timer. I would prefer a trail that follows a creek or has some fishing opportunities.


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 13, 2017)

This link says Cloudland Canyon has a two mile backcountry loop;

https://rootsrated.com/chattanooga-tn/backpacking-camping/cloudland-canyon

That might be good for a first time trip. I think there might be some longer loops. I don't know if you can camp on them though.


----------



## Mountain Man 706 (Mar 13, 2017)

I am in north east Georgia
I do not know much about Cohutta
But the National Forest is like 1 big campground

Depending, some times you need to look around for a solo spot
But in general it is a great expereince


----------



## blood on the ground (Mar 13, 2017)

Mountain Man 706 said:


> I am in north east Georgia
> I do not know much about Cohutta
> But the National Forest is like 1 big campground
> 
> ...



So you can camp anywhere on the NF? I didn't know that!


----------



## StateOfBaker (Mar 13, 2017)

Checkout Blackrock Mountain


----------



## T-N-T (Mar 13, 2017)

PM sent


----------



## Mountain Man 706 (Mar 14, 2017)

blood on the ground said:


> So you can camp anywhere on the NF? I didn't know that!



yes

find a Forest Service road
You need a special map from the rangers office to find them all
you can have it mailed to you or go pick it up at the office (mon to fri only)

find a Forest Service Road
you just drive to where there is a little clearing
no picnic table, no running water, no electric
you may get lucky and find and empty spot on the first try
or you may find a couple of spots occupied
and you drive on to find another one

There are National Forest spots with picnic tables and a BBQ pit
Some have electric, some have water, some have none
But I rarely use them

If you want some of these designated spots
Call the ranger office for that district
Spots are first come and first serve
In "peak"  fall and spring they be full or near full
when it starts getting colder they are almost desrted


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 14, 2017)

Hike up to the top of Blood Mountain from Neel's Gap. You could at the Mountain Crossings backpacking store before you go up;

http://www.mountaincrossings.com/default.asp

If you go over to the other side of Blood Mtn. you can make a loop at the base for the return trip:

http://www.atlantatrails.com/hiking...g-appalachian-trail-freeman-trail/#directions


----------



## Mountain Man 706 (Mar 15, 2017)

Artfuldodger said:


> Hike up to the top of Blood Mountain from Neel's Gap. You could at the Mountain Crossings backpacking store before you go up;
> 
> http://www.mountaincrossings.com/default.asp
> 
> ...



Is that the easy side or the hard side?
I presume it is the easy one?

Vogel state park is there and it has campsites
Mountian Crossings has a hostel and there is another hostel about an 1/8th of a mile from there


----------



## Artfuldodger (Mar 15, 2017)

Mountain Man 706 said:


> Is that the easy side or the hard side?
> I presume it is the easy one?
> 
> Vogel state park is there and it has campsites
> Mountian Crossings has a hostel and there is another hostel about an 1/8th of a mile from there



I think the northeastern or Neel's Gap side is the steepest. One could take the loop around the base first to the other side. The Freeman trail follows the contour of the mountain side along the south until reaching Bird Gap and the AT again. When you reach the AT turn right and continue to Slaughter Gap. One could camp at Bird Gap or Slaughter Gap then head to the top of Blood Mountain that morning.

I can't say either side is easy but it's such a short trip you could take lots of breaks.

For a little longer hike park at Winfield Scott NF Campground. There are two trails leaving there. We hiked up Jarrard Gap trail, turned left on the AT, right on the Freeman Trail and camped where it meets the AT. 
The next morning we hiked to the top of Blood Mountain on the AT and down to Slaughter Gap on the other side.
Then we took the Slaughter Creek Trail back down to Winfield Scott. We spent two nights camping and had to go slow and kill a lot of time to stretch it out. We camped along Slaughter Creek the 2nd night.

Most people who just want to get to the top of Blood Mountain fast park near Neel's Gap and take the Bryon Reece trail.


----------

